# barking at us!



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all

Do any of your cockerpoos bark at you if you cuddle someone else? Lola is 5.5 months and over the last few weeks has started to find her voice. But ive noticed that if I cuddle either of my kids or my husband she barks at us. Its never been anything more than barking and she also did it today when my daughter was holding hands and playing with her friend so it is isnt only directed at one person...

Do you think she just wants to join in? or do you think its jealousy? Ive just ignored it so far - not told her off but not stopped the cuddle either.

Cheers


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This could be a handy trait when your daughter gets to the boyfriend stage 

I think ignoring is the right approach. If she persists I would just gently take hold of her collar and walk her out of the room and shut the door. Let her back in when she is quiet, but if she barks repeat. Don't say anything to her at all and it would be easier if she had a house line attached to her collar so you can get hold of her without having to grab.
The thing with our 'poos is they are so bright that they quickly learn to do something to get a reaction. Dot gets very overexcited when I'm preparing their food and she used to bark all the time as I did it. To break the habit everytime she barked I stopped doing their food and went and sat down in the other room, only going back when she was quiet. Problem is it means feeding time can take a long time, sometimes I don't have a enough time... But the principle is right. Quiet, calm and consistent training does get results.


----------



## LML (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advice - and yes handy when both my son and daughter start dating cos no one will be good enough for them Im sure!

Hopefully its just a stage she will go thru... she has so much personality and is such a little live wire that I think she just wants to be in on everything in case she misses out on something!


----------

